# Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 18, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8927"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8927" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8927"></a></div>
<p><strong>Another update

</strong>Canon has officially announced the new Canon EF 500 f/4L IS II and Canon EF 600 f/4L IS II will become available in May 2012.</p>
<p>I think  this is only the 4th date given for release and probably the last.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT+%40prettylink%3A++http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F+%28via+%40prettylink%29" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## stilscream (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*

Awesome!! I want one! If only my Mother's estate would sell, I could buy the 600 f/4!


----------



## dstppy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*

Let me guess, price will be announced by Mike Myers in a bald wig?

Very nice to hear/see, but I hope there's going to be something between consumer grade stuff and glass that you have to be related to the Windsors to afford . . .


----------



## photochemist (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*

B&H has them online for delivery in April:

600mm = $13K
500mm = $10.5K


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*



photochemist said:


> B&H has them online for delivery in April:
> 
> 600mm = $13K
> 500mm = $10.5K



I do so much fancy a 600 but that is a lot of money


----------



## eeek (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*

I don't understand- they officially announced this on a Saturday night/early Sunday morning?


----------



## Jim K (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*

I was looking at moving up from my 500 f/4L to the 600 f/4L II but the "lighter" 600 II would weigh as much as my 500 and I really want something lighter so decided to go with the 500 II.

Then I didn't win the $325 Million Powerball last weekend


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*

13k....hmmm, I guess in light of the 24-70 II increase this isn't surprising and we can look for Canon to be boosting all their new lens prices.


----------



## DeeWee (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*

Link to the announcement?


----------



## photochemist (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*

Here is the Canon link to the 600mm.

http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_600mm_f_4l_is_ii_usm


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*

Ah, two lenses I can't even afford to rent.

But, it's great that they are coming out. I'm very interested in the performance of them. The MTF charts show the 600mm MkII as sharp with a 2x teleconverter as the Mk1 was without it.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*

Think I am going to get both


----------



## DeeWee (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*



photochemist said:


> Here is the Canon link to the 600mm.
> 
> http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_600mm_f_4l_is_ii_usm



So how does that help us with the issue at hand? There is no mention of any date on that page.
Other than the fact there is no official announcement yet...

EDIT: Here is the Canon USA link, I guess we can take this as official: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/standard_display/importantMessages20120217


----------



## photochemist (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*



DeeWee said:


> photochemist said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the Canon link to the 600mm.
> ...


----------



## JoeBoe19 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 500 & 600 f/4L IS II in May*

i wonder how many people can afford these.

how many pictures of birds do you need to sell to make a profit counting the heavy costs of these lenses?


----------

